# Tasting notes



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

'Morning all

I stuggle to match a lot of the tasting notes on beans and was wondering are these notes generally compiled when cupping or as espresso?

Thanks

Fru.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're easier to hit with brewed but the big ones like chocolate or nuts should come through most methods


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Fru, can you describe any flavours that you are getting, maybe not in terms of specific recognised flavours but perhaps more in terms of like/like a lot/dislike/dislike a lot, sweet, sharp, sour?

A coffee won't taste exactly the same from one method to another, but as Jeebsy says, the main feature(s) should shine through.


----------

